# 4440 powershift question



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looking at buying a tractor. When putting it in R1 tractor will not move. If you start in R2 then drop to R1, R1 works just fine. Man said he bought it like this and has been that way for 25 yrs. Could this just be a linkage problem or should i shy away from it.

thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My 1st thought is possible shift valve problem or you stated possibly problem with shift linkage. I'll suggest to check hyd pressure in each gear.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> My 1st thought is possible shift valve problem or you stated possibly problem with shift linkage. I'll suggest to check hyd pressure in each gear.


is it safe to continue driving the tractor in this way without hurting it


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only intelligent way to know is pressure test trans. Current owner stated he'd been driving it not shifting into low R correctly for 25 yrs so trans must be good(sure). Powershift trans although very durable are not cheap to repair. If I was going to purchase this tractor it would need to be priced well below average market price.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> Only intelligent way to know is pressure test trans. Current owner stated he'd been driving it not shifting into low R correctly for 25 yrs so trans must be good(sure). Powershift trans although very durable are not cheap to repair. If I was going to purchase this tractor it would need to be priced well below average market price.


tractor sold for 24500 really wanted to buy it but was very worried about the R and adding another 10k repair bill.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Farm with it for 40 years and it brings right around its new price.


----------

